# Glenwood Canyon - I70 Closed



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot of you might have heard but we have another fire in Glenwood Springs. This one is in the Canyon and the river and I-70 are closed. Hard to say when it will open but it's a big fire. Quickest bypass if you are a passenger car or truck is Cottonwood Pass from Gypsum to GWS - dirt road - NO TRUCKS and impassable when wet! If you are under 26ft a good paved bypass is Fremont Pass to Independence Pass to GWS. $1500 fine if you take a semi or motor home (>26ft) over Indy pass. If you are a truck or motor home over 26 ft take HWY 9 to to Steamboat - Craig - Rifle. Glenwood is gridlocked, be paitent


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I always enjoy Google maps routing people over cottonwood in the winter.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

jeffro said:


> I always enjoy Google maps routing people over cottonwood in the winter.


Or Trucks over Indy anytime. I just heard Cottonwood was closed because a truck rolled trying to get over. Not sure how long


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Update: Cottonwood is closed because the fire crossed the river and is threatening that whole area now. Pretty swirly times down here right now.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

Another update Independence pass is closed until I70 reopens. This due DA trying to go over in big rigs.


----------



## crjml5 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey All - Hagerman pass is closed as well! Just don't try and go over the passes as there are so many folks that think they can do it and then they get stuck and it gets shut down.


----------

